# this is why i am fish junkie



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

two days 60 bull head and these cats


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice kitties! bet that was one hel of a fish fry.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang Man ! That's a lot of fish!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

last friday had the fish fry from this years fun there where over 30 people and over a hundred lbs of fish was great good time


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

you all will have to come for next years fish fry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good catch!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice.

Always shoot fish with a wide lens. ;-)


----------

